# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Crickets vibrate!

## alane

I was feeding crickets to my frog tank one-by-one with tongs.  I never noticed this before, but some crickets I pick up with the tongs make some sort of repeated 'clicking' that I can feel through the tongs.  I'm sure it's a defensive 'leave me alone' behavior.

If I can feel this vibration through the tongs....

I suspect that my fire belly toads, when they have one in their mouth, feel the death throes of a cricket quite well.

I kept feeding them last night until I ran out of crickets.  Every frog was stuffed to the point where I couldn't 'sell that last cricket' to any frog...for a few hours until one became hungry again.

----------

